# how soon can you realistically take your puppy out after their last series of vacs?



## chombiekay (Jul 15, 2014)

hi! sorry if this has been asked or posted before. i am trying to find out when i can take my puppy out for walks.

she just got her last shots today (3rd ones).

they are leptospira, recombitek c6, 1 DA2PCPV, 1 Recombietek C4, 1 rabies canine, 1 imrab 1 year

thanks!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I personally wouldn't wait to take a puppy out. The risk of behavioural issues from lack of socialisation is greater than catching a disease, so it's worth the risk to take a puppy out early.

Obviously be safe about it. If she's small take her everywhere with you, but carry her in areas where there are a lot of dogs, like the pet store. If she's too big to carry, take her places where there are very few dogs, like friends' places, hang out outside stores that don't allow dogs and just watch people go past, etc.

A great way to expose her to a lot of people is to just sit on a bench somewhere and watch people go past. This also teaches her to just hang out and relax wherever she is.

But if you want to wait, my vet said to wait two weeks after the last injection.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

lil_fuzzy said:


> I personally wouldn't wait to take a puppy out. The risk of behavioural issues from lack of socialisation is greater than catching a disease, so it's worth the risk to take a puppy out early.


This is entirely location dependent and not at all universally true. You can't socialize a dead dog, and there are absolutely areas where it's so prevalent and strains so virulent that it's pretty much a death sentence to have your puppy on the ground in public places.

HOWEVER, even areas where parvo is rampant and the strain is one of the ones with a high mortality rate, you can still take the dog out. Just keep the dog off the ground in public places dogs frequent, and visit friends with adult, vaccinated, dogs. Sit on a bench and people watch - all the other stuff Fuzzy said. 

But, yeah, 2 weeks past last vaccination to be sure of immunity.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, definitely location based, and in some areas you should only be carrying a puppy, not let it touch the ground. But it's still extremely important to get the puppy out, even if all you do is carry it around.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i got my pup when he was 9 weeks old. he was out and about after his 2nd round of shots. he was in a puppy class
at 10 weeks old.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

that's such a textbook point of view. i know several dogs that weren't out and about untill they were 6 months old
or older. training for the same dogs began at 6 months old or so. i guess it depends on the dog.



lil_fuzzy said:


> >>>>> I personally wouldn't wait to take a puppy out. The risk of behavioural issues from lack of socialisation is greater than catching a disease, so it's worth the risk to take a puppy out early.<<<<<
> 
> Obviously be safe about it. If she's small take her everywhere with you, but carry her in areas where there are a lot of dogs, like the pet store. If she's too big to carry, take her places where there are very few dogs, like friends' places, hang out outside stores that don't allow dogs and just watch people go past, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, it does. Temperament is also genetic, so for a confident, social butterfly type of dog, you can get away with no socialising much, while with others you can socialise a lot and still have an anxious dog.

I saw a statement from an old school IPO trainer in the internet somewhere that there is no point in socialising because if the dog is confident it doesn't need it, and if it's not confident it's a dud anyway so no point. There is some thruth in it, but probably mostly applies to working line GSD's and malinois that are going to be used for IPO. 

Pet dogs are not usually so confident that you can just not socialise them and have them turn out fine.


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

How soon after their 2nd series of shots do they get the 3rd? Is the 3rd the final series for the "puppy" stage? I had no idea we weren't supposed to take our puppy out for walks, etc. We were also going to sign him up for a puppy training class that starts the end of August. Coco is going in for his 2nd series of shots today. Do we have to postpone the puppy training class?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

souffoue said:


> How soon after their 2nd series of shots do they get the 3rd? Is the 3rd the final series for the "puppy" stage? I had no idea we weren't supposed to take our puppy out for walks, etc. We were also going to sign him up for a puppy training class that starts the end of August. Coco is going in for his 2nd series of shots today. Do we have to postpone the puppy training class?


It depends on when the shots are started. It varies some but it's usually about every 4 weeks, with the last shot happening at or after 16 weeks. Some vets do every 3 weeks. Some are started around 6 weeks old. Either one of those two can lead to needing 4.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My vet said it was ok to take our puppy out after his 3rd DHPP vaccine (he had 4 DHPP). She said just not to take him into the woods or anywhere he might encounter a rabid animal. I'm sure this is area specific advice though. If you live in a high parvo area, the advice would be different. Call and ask the vet!


----------



## doglover24 (Jul 17, 2014)

Dogs can go out as early as their second set of shots, but they shouldnt be in areas with other dogs until theyve had all of their shots. 

I take my dogs on walks, into pet stores, have lots of people over to socialize them. As soon as he has all of his shots then i start introducing him to other dogs ect... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chombiekay (Jul 15, 2014)

souffoue said:


> How soon after their 2nd series of shots do they get the 3rd? Is the 3rd the final series for the "puppy" stage? I had no idea we weren't supposed to take our puppy out for walks, etc. We were also going to sign him up for a puppy training class that starts the end of August. Coco is going in for his 2nd series of shots today. Do we have to postpone the puppy training class?


as far as i know, most puppy training classes are fine. they require every participant to provide documentation they are at least two vaccinations in. i have called several places and they all say basically the same thing.


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

chombiekay said:


> as far as i know, most puppy training classes are fine. they require every participant to provide documentation they are at least two vaccinations in. i have called several places and they all say basically the same thing.


Thanks! That is what PetSmart said as well and I checked with my vet and they said it would be fine.


----------

